# Veteran Hunting and Fishing Committee



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I am heading up the UWC Veterans Hunting and Fishing Committee. I am looking for volunteers that can participate with fundraiser and future hunting and fishing trips. You can be added to the list and I will afford you the opportunity to help when you are available. This is just the organization of the committee at this time. We are hoping to do fundraiser till about March April time and then a fishing Tournament in the May area. We will also be trying to do a Waterfowl package giveaway to a Vet. This package will include things like, a boat with mud motor, shotgun, decoys, waders and small essentials to get the Vet out and hunt. We are hoping to add a guided hunt of some sort with this. This is an idea I have had for some time now and would like all of this to be at zero cost to the Vet. Any and all help is and will be appreciated. If you are unable to donate time but work for a newspaper and can run an ad that is something we need as well. Donations of items will be needed in the future like fishing rods and small tackle. I will keep you updated as we progress. I hope that in the future we can make this an annual event but will need everyone’s help. If you are interested please let me know in what capacity and you can post it or send me a PM with your contact information. Thank you for your time and I look forward to working with everyone on these events.


----------

